# Resigning During Probation Period



## torch_bearer (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi.

I am on an Unlimited Contract. Its been 2 months working for this company (still under probation, probation period - 6 months) & I have found a better job in a Government company. I am a post-graduate with more than 20,000 Dhs salary. Please help me with below:
1. Can my current employer put a ban on me? if yes, can it be lifted considering my education & salary?
2. If my current employer refuses to give me NOC, can I still get my Visa cancelled?


----------

